# Lusty Wenches



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the USMB needs an influx of them...


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 1, 2011)

I think he'd rather see these taitz . . .


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I think he'd rather see these taitz . . .



Ah.. Zoom...... Boing...


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 1, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I think the USMB needs an influx of them...




My best effort...lol...super_boobs


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 2, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I think the USMB needs an influx of them...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is worth a dust off.. ..Yup


----------



## zzzz (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 28, 2011)

I need to go poke out my mind's eye.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 28, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


>


Nothing says 'hands off' quite like a spiked brassier.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sherry said:


>



You have a bit of a snide side don't ya... mmm.. normally I appreciate it...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Neg me, bitch.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 28, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the USMB needs an influx of them...
> ...



 boobs bigger than butts...mmm.. I can't decide if I like that..


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



you gotta pay for the wenches, Lumpy. (and avatars are extra)


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 28, 2011)

zzzz said:


>


 
Is that Luissa...or Del? I can't tell from here.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



both


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



I could never neg you.. Sweet Bumps...

You're far too high on the pedestal... oh yah...


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2011)

Sherry said:


>


Wow, when Drew Barrymore goes on a bing.............


----------



## The Gadfly (Jun 29, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


>



There's something about that image that just doesn't look particularly, ah, "inviting"....


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 29, 2011)

The Gadfly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


From the cleavage up she looks very inviting.  The rest.... well... You ever seen "The Pink Panther Strikes Again"?  Have your pretzel ready.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 30, 2011)

*thinking booby traps are as effective as 'y' traps*


----------



## CountofTuscany (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## The Gadfly (Jun 30, 2011)

CountofTuscany said:


>



Now, that's more like it!

P.S. Yeah, I know, I know....but I'm old, NOT dead!


----------



## daveman (Jun 30, 2011)

What so hot about lusty wenches?


----------

